# dilkys road to B.I.G



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

right im starting my new and improved journal due to the fact i started new gym and feel like ive learnt a little more.

my new diet is trying to clean bulk

6.30= 3 eggs whites and 1 peice of wholemeal toast

8.00= protein shake with water

10.00= tuna salad

11.30= dry roasted peanuts a small amount

1.00= chicken and wholemeal pasta with some olive oil 2 table spoons

5.00= steak and sweet potatoes/ or salmon and green veg

b4 i train creatine and a bannana

after i train whey protein shake

and about 8.30 i have a another bannana and maybe some natural yoghurt

and all i drink is water i have given up all fizzy drinks and by the way i have a cheat day but still keeping in mind of eating healthy

i train 4 day split

tues= chest and tris

thurs= back and bis

fri = legs

sun= shoulders

and do abs every time i train 5 x 25

and i do 15 mins of cardio after each session high intensity

ill post some pics up later havent changed much really from when i first started but i didnt really know what i was doing!!

I WILL GET BIG AND HAVE BIG MUSCLES!!


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

i did my shoulders today and it was a killer im using alot of dbells at the minute or atleast for the next 5 weeks just to help build up my core and this is what i did

dbell shoulder press 3x12

dbell lat raise 3x12

dbell reverse flys 3x12

ez bar upright row 3x12

barbell shrugs 3x12

followed by 15 mins of cardio on the bike

im loving the fact that the guys at the gym help u out so much and im learning better form so all is good :thumb:


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

did some cardio tonight 45 mins. my whole body still aches like hell from last week back and biceps and legs somehow tho i think this is going to help me get improvements


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

so i did chest and triceps last nite

chest was all dbell work 3x8 22.5kg incline

3x8 22.5kg flat

3x8 22,5kg decline

3x8 15kg flys

and triceps was cable pull downs at like 40kg

skull crushers 3x8 20kg

and some dips 3x12

and 3.00miles of the bike at one lap sprint one lap easy

and now im to cook my chicken rice and peas so everyone have a gd day !!


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2010)

Yo Dilky!

Your diet bro, if your wanting to bulk, needs more cals:

6.30= 3 eggs whites and 1 peice of wholemeal toast

Make this 3 yolks, 6 whites and 2 pieces toast, some olive oil drizzled on top, some pineapple rings for digestion

8.00= protein shake with water

Maybe make this into a meal and add some fine oats (from MP) to it.

10.00= tuna salad

How much tuna? Grab a wholemeal large bap, tin tuna, some chopped veg, little ultra light mayo. Or if your having a salad some decent fibrous veg like broccoli etc with a tin tuna and drizzle of olive oil would be good.

11.30= dry roasted peanuts a small amount

Change this to some unsalted almonds/cashews - a large handful.

1.00= chicken and wholemeal pasta with some olive oil 2 table spoons

All good - make sure chicken is a decent serving

5.00= steak and sweet potatoes/ or salmon and green veg

All good

b4 i train creatine and a bannana

Cool

after i train whey protein shake

Add in some quick carbs - maltodextrin/glucose/fructose etc or some powdered oats so your protein can be delivered to the muscle quicker and glycogen can be reloaded quicker to help muscles recover quicker

As for the Banana and yoghurt - you have just trained, destroyed your muscles -they are crying out right now to be replenished, so that wont cut it at all man. Another decent meal before you go bed - large steak, some eggs, glass of milk, sorted!


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2010)

Your training split looks decent. When you train just remember to train hard and intense - getting a decent training partner who is on it like you deffo helps here. Keep to that diet for the next 6 weeks, keep your training noted and review, increase weights gradually and after 6 weeks take your measurements and some photos and upload them in here mate. After all thats what a journal is for!


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

safe bro! i will deffinately go with that diet i weighed my self at gym tonight 194lb!! i am noting everything down started doing it tuesday so all is good and im working bloody hard, my training partner is ben but unfortunately he isnt as enthusiastic as me lol he is always ill or cant be ****d to do a full work out!! how u feeling then buddy taking it easy?


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

right guys did back and biceps tonite. good session and the gym was empty so the trainer helped me out a bit willing me on!!

back was;

straight arm pull down rope- 3x12

latt pull down- 3x12

dbell row single arm- 3x12

biceps was;

dbell curl seated- 3x12

flat bar 21's - 3x12

cable curl ez bar 3x12

3.0miles high intensity cardio on bike

GOOD SESSION!! AND...

i didnt blow my forearms like last week so form must be getting better!!


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

hi ppl hope every1 is good?

i did legs tonite and it was a killer!!

i did light weights for a warm up!!

2x25 leg extensions

2x25 leg curls

then i did 3x12 leg press

3x12 leg extensions

3x12 leg curls

then i started doing the lunge walk x8 lenghts of the gym with 2 10kg plates and my knee gave way!!

i stopped for 5 mins or so and did 10 mins light cardio and seems ok we will see tommorrow!! :thumb:


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

ok today im going to have a cheat meal but what should it be???

im really stuck its just sayin chinese all they way but my heart is tellin me to be good ahhh wat should i do?? :confused1:


----------



## Leiela (Feb 14, 2010)

Hey there just catching up did you add some more cal's?? cause i gotta say that was the first thing i saw when i looked at your origional diet was that it wasn't really very substantial for a bulk.

hmmm cheat meals... i'd go with Pizza or Chinese but thats just me, i have 2 small cheats a week, one of them is usually takeout and i've never found its held me back besides if you can't eat what you fancy when your bulking when the hell can you.

Good luck


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

hi ya i have upped the cals my day kinda looks like this now

630 oats a bannana and 3 eggs 2 peices of toast

8am protein shake and a peanut butter bap

10am tin of tuna and vegetables drizzled with olive oil

11.30 handful of unsalted cashews

1pm chicken wholemeal pasta and broccolli and olive oil

5pm steak sweet potatoe and veg

b4 i train bannana and creatine

after i train protein shake and a protein bar

and then chicken and rice whole meal

what do u reckon now ne good or up the calories some more???


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

hi guys i did shoulders today and it was intense,

dbell shoulder press 3x 10

dbell latt raise 3x 10

ez bar upright row 3x 10

dbell reverse flyes 3x 10

shrugs 3x 10

and to finish i did a mile running as fast as i could and a 2 mile bike ride

i was fcuked!!! :thumb:


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

hi ppl i laptop still at the pc hospital but i been going gym as per usual and eating lots last week i was 193lb this week im 190 lb im still eating lots so i guess im just loosing body fat right????? did back and biceps last nite by myself again!! my bro is such a let down all he wants to do is eat takeaways etc... dirty bulk my ****!! i really just want someone to push me alot even tho im doing a gd job by myself u always need pushing that little bit further!! have a gd day everyone:thumb:


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

hi guys laptop back training been going good!!! i have been dropping weight so im assuming thats just bodyfat for now im still eating good but i been awful with a cold lately so feeling really low in energy!! I got chest and tri's tonite and goin to smash it up. ill let u no how it goes later on!

:thumb:


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

training was very hard last nite!! did chest and tris

did 27kg my pb so far on dumbell and worked triceps really good BUT i woke up this morning and i think ive pulled a muscle in my chest!! it feels like a broke a rib any ideas???? it has hard to breathe aswell any help will do!


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

chest feels better today smashed my legs today really good workout!! hoping for big things in the next year or so, im so excited!! :thumb:


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

right guys thought id thought id post my stats !!

im 5ft.9

arms are 15 inches

legs are 22 inches

chest 42 inches

waist 34 inches

my diet is getting so much better i feel really guilty if i have something bad now which is good i hope? i drink nothing but water now, maybe the odd lucozade im currently weighing 188lb so loosing bodyfat hopefully wish i knew where i could get my bodyfat stats taken weekly maybe IF someone reads this they can point me in the right direction!!!


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

good day today trained shoulders and it felt like a good workout. i feel like my form is getting better which is a positive thing. i tried noxplode today a new one they had and feel like that gave me a good buzz now i just got to order some new protein powder but dont no what to get???


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

RIGHT i did chest and tri's last nite chest consisited of dbell press incline flat and decline all at 25kg 3 x 8 then i did incline bench press at 60 kg and i also did dbell flys at 15kg very hard aswell!! then i did some cable cross overs and really felt it stretch all in all a good workout and i can actually start to see some change in my chest

then i did tris i did 3 sets of dips till failure, skull crushers 3 x 12, rope pull down 3 x 12 and single arm pull downs aswell my triceps were absolutely killing

and to top it off i cycled home in the sub zero tempretures and it was awfull i had a coughing fit when i got in. topped off by hiccups


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

jamiedilk said:


> and to top it off i cycled home in the sub zero tempretures and it was awfull i had a coughing fit when i got in. topped off by hiccups


Jeez you're brave!!! I cycle to the gym in warmer temp but not now!!!

I cant help much with the diet and weights side of things but you should enjoy the cheat meal and have whatever you want. You dont have to stuff yourself completely but (IMHO) it helps me keep up with my diet for the rest of the week if I can relax a bit on cheat night. You shouldnt feel guilty!!!


----------



## Jim206152 (Nov 21, 2009)

Don't feel lonely dude. This better be good now i is watching:thumb:


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

Jim206152 said:


> Don't feel lonely dude. This better be good now i is watching:thumb:


^^^ x 2


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

thanks guys feel appreciated now where u from jim i used to live in leighton buzzard!! and gem my tatt is only a quarter finished hopefully getting some more done next weekend will post some pics at the weekend


----------



## Jim206152 (Nov 21, 2009)

Just north of baldock mate


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

jamiedilk said:


> thanks guys feel appreciated now where u from jim i used to live in leighton buzzard!! *and gem my tatt is only a quarter finished hopefully getting some more done next weekend will post some pics at the weekend*


Where else is it going to cover? And how much more time will it take? I love tattos, I have 2 one I like one I am going to get covered with something else. I also want to get one to go down my left side when I get to goal weight/size (which could be years lol!) I know some people dont like tatts on women but I do!!!


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

i love tattoos on women such a turn on! im just getting down to my elbow then thats that arm done. u will get to goal weight soon enough, how is ur diet etc.. going??


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

right i did back and biceps last nite absolute killer i used wrist straps last nite for the first time and with things like pull ups and dead lift it help amazing before it felt like i was concerntrating to much on how much it was affecting grip, and i was having the problem of blowing my forearms very quickly!! much better and after i did back i did biceps and that was really good and got some advice off the pro in the gym about form for bicep curls cos he said i was using too much shoulder in it too much swinging!!! so i sorted that out and jesus did i feel the burn!! im pretty glad my brother is on board at the minute he is pushing me loads, when i think im done he gets me thro atleast another 2 reps . i got legs tonite looking forward to it as i love legs enjoy ur day everyone!! and gemc u could atleast accept my freind request lol x


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

jamiedilk said:


> i love tattoos on women such a turn on! im just getting down to my elbow then thats that arm done. u will get to goal weight soon enough, how is ur diet etc.. going??


Diet is going much better - eating small ever 2 hours suits me way better but work has been sh1t all week (really busy) so I am knackered. Got my PT sesh with Carmen tomorrow but its early doors (8am) cos I have a work thing to go to during the day

Probably wont be till the new year that I look at getting some new tatts. I am 30 in April (sob!) so might get one for that!


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

jamiedilk said:


> right i did back and biceps last nite absolute killer i used wrist straps last nite for the first time and with things like pull ups and dead lift it help amazing before it felt like i was concerntrating to much on how much it was affecting grip, and i was having the problem of blowing my forearms very quickly!! much better and after i did back i did biceps and that was really good and got some advice off the pro in the gym about form for bicep curls cos he said i was using too much shoulder in it too much swinging!!! so i sorted that out and jesus did i feel the burn!! im pretty glad my brother is on board at the minute he is pushing me loads, when i think im done he gets me thro atleast another 2 reps . i got legs tonite looking forward to it as i love legs enjoy ur day everyone!! and gemc u could atleast accept my freind request lol x


I cant honey, I am still a basic member :crying: I have to wait until I am a bronze member (so been here 30days +) which is another week or so. I cant PM, cant send/reply to visitor messages etc. But I will when my membership is upgraded!

Re your workout, thats really nice that the pro took time to help out - Carmen is always checking my form and cos of that I know where I should be feeling a particular exercise so know if my form is or isnt right.

Has your brother been training long? I have no one else to work out with so I have to really focus to keep pushing myself but will up my PT in a few weeks to 2 x a week which I think will help loads.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Good luck with your goals Jamie.

Maybe put a pic of how you look now,then update every 2-3 months


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

cheers xpower and i will post a picture tommorrow . and gemc ill look forward to ur friend request!! ill write in ur journal and vice versa lol


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

jamiedilk said:


> cheers xpower and i will post a picture tommorrow . and gemc ill look forward to ur friend request!! ill write in ur journal and vice versa lol


Exactly, you gotta have something to look forward to in life!!!! Are you training today?


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

did legs tonite and boy was it hard!! i did leg press etc.. got my pb tonite on leg press i did a pyramid set and finished on 200 kg for a set of 8 i could of done the whole stack but dont want to get injured so ill wait untill my knee wraps turn up!!! hows every1's nite been??


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

jamiedilk said:


> did legs tonite and boy was it hard!! i did leg press etc.. got my pb tonite on leg press i did a pyramid set and finished on 200 kg for a set of 8 i could of done the whole stack but dont want to get injured so ill wait untill my knee wraps turn up!!! hows every1's nite been??


 Nice to see a PB on the leg press Jamie  :thumbup1:

Not much happening here tonight,high as a kite on dihydrocodeine for my ribs lol


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

what happened to ur ribs?? im allergic to codeine had really bad heart palpatations etc... came out in a bad rash too!!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

jamiedilk said:


> what happened to ur ribs?? im allergic to codeine had really bad heart palpatations etc... came out in a bad rash too!!


 I think I originally damaged them working on the car.They seemed to settle though.

Took last week off lifting to help them heal & they sempt OK,but as soon as I deadlifted this week booom ribs went & couldn't breathe lol.

So it looks like I may be ot for a few weeks atleast .


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

jamiedilk said:


> did legs tonite and boy was it hard!! i did leg press etc.. got my pb tonite on leg press i did a pyramid set and finished on 200 kg for a set of 8 i could of done the whole stack but dont want to get injured so ill wait untill my knee wraps turn up!!! hows every1's nite been??


No training tonight I have PT sesh with carmen tomorrow at 8am so am enjoying a nice glass (several) of Rose!!! Well done in the PB Jamie and x hope your ribs recover


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

i just cracked open a bottle of rose champs shouldnt of but there was nothing else i wanted with steak lol x


----------



## Jim206152 (Nov 21, 2009)

jamiedilk said:


> did legs tonite and boy was it hard!! i did leg press etc.. got my pb tonite on leg press i did a pyramid set and finished on 200 kg for a set of 8 i could of done the whole stack but dont want to get injured so ill wait untill my knee wraps turn up!!! hows every1's nite been??


also done legs tonight mate, I tried for the first time one of them girly abductor machines (thing that you sit on and have to push legs open against weight) dont know if its anygood but can really feel it already. well done on pb


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

jamiedilk said:


> i just cracked open a bottle of rose champs shouldnt of but there was nothing else i wanted with steak lol x


Water goes with it!!!! And champers no less!!! Very fancy!! X


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

i havent tried the abductor machine, fella at the gym told me not to bother with it!! but i mite when i want some serious definition im still trying to build a good core for the next 6 months and see when im at then!! i still got a fair bit of fat on me reckon im atleast 22% but up untill a month ago i was doing everything wrong including diet!! so it was like starting as a complete beginner.

i just got my new protein shake and LOVE IT! usn 100% whey just about to have a shake now it will go nice with steak and eggs i had this morning for breako !! whats every1 at today!!

its my rest day so its exactly what im going to do!!


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

today rest went well i did 3 x 12 minute sleeps and i had a curry for dinner as it was my cheat meal, wholegrain rice, coconut milk, curry paste, chicken & bombay potatoe homemade really good!!

and got shoulders tommorrow not my best day in fact its my worst day i dont like shoulders always really hurts when i do exercises


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

I did shoulders and back today. Great sesh. Then out for curry and some wine for cheat meal!!! Tomorrow is rest day then kicking the week off with legs!!!


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

glad to see u had a gd day!! u would like my curry its amazing!! i have pulled a muscle in my shoulder tonite hope im good for the morning think im in need of a massage


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

Maybe you should switch your work outs around to rear your shoulder. Shouldn't train it if it hurts you might put yourself out of action which wouldn't be good for your training. Curry sounds lovely you'll have to send me or post the recipe. You should get a sports massage I have heard they kill but they are the nuts!! I cannot help the isle of Wight is tooooo far away pmsl!!!


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

the owner of the gym says he has the same problem doing shoulders but all exercises hurt him aswell !! said its just joints etc.. i take fish oils etc.. try and lube up the joints more!! shoulders today went well not too much pain tho!! did my bodystat test today surprisingly i lost 10 lb since i started at this gym 5 weeks ago and im currently at 19% bf so reckon i was at 25% before so give it another 6 weeks and ill do it again hopefully on the right track now and my bro is getting more into it now i gonna start uping the cardio as of from tuesday and do cardio for 30 mins 3 x a week!! oh and i did a PB again today on shoulder shrug i did 120 kg which is good for me considering my shoulders are so weak lol have a good day everyone!!!


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

I reckon your just getting old Jay!!!!! That's why your old bones ache!!! What you got set for the rest of the week? I know I'm def doing legs tomorrow but carmen had Lenin the assisted chin machine fvck me it was hard work!!!! And where's my curry recipe?


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

lol i got cardio mon,chest and tris tues, cardio wed, back and bis thurs, legs fri rest sat, i make curry very easy, potatoes,yellow thai curry paste, coconut milk, various spices, chicken and onion . see easy but amazing!! and i think ur right i am getting old but i not quite 30 yet lol i want to be on a body building stage by the time im 30


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

Thats not a recipe!!!!!!!!! Recipe is 300g of this and 400g of that!!!! Back to the drawing board pls!!!!

Well I am 29 and am 30 in April so wanna be at goal size by then!! I have Legs monday, chest Tues, Biceps Weds, Tri's Thurs, PT Friday instead of Sat then Sat rest and SUn I will be well hungover so no training!


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

what a day!! im starting to hate christmas ive put lights on 3 xmas trees today all 20ft plus tall! and i got 8 xmas trees to do tommorrow!! rest day today think i will do some abs in a bit tho bout time i started, as i dont do abs much!! im also thinking of upping the gym to 6 days a week and doing cardio on 2 days with abs does it sound ok??


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

Dont be such a grinch!!! I LOVE christmas!!

As for training 6 days a week, I think if you are doing cardio on 2 of the days that should be fine.


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

i cycled to the gym today!! it was freezing but no snow so was okish lol, i did chest and tri,s it was hard!! did alot of incline stuff as im trying to build chest!! and dips are getting better can tell im getting stonger!!


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

its cold today !!! but still no snow im so GUTTED!!


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

ok did back and bi,s today!! was gd cos no one was at the gym due to the snow so i took the day off and went in the 4 x 4. really good session biceps are killing me and my latts are hurting alot aswell roll on tommorrow for legs


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Good too hear your giving it your all.

Had lat cramp yet when trying to wipe ya ass in the morning? Funny as lol


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

right dont no if im going to work today but gym is a deffinate cant wait even if i am doing legs  enjoy ur day everyone!! and thanks xpower!


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

did shoulders today and legs!! couldnt go yesterday as my gym was shut!! had a gd workout and did a few execises that didnt hurt my shoulders so much, and on legs for hamstring curls i did the whole stack cant even remember how much it was but it bloody hurt after!! i have decided im bulking till feb then gonna do a 3 month cut!!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Glad ya had a good session 

Now you've got a set plan you've something to work toward :thumbup1:


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

yeah this is true i still trying to build a good chest!! its what i want most but i wanna be able not to wear a shirt next summer!! i building nice and getting rid of some serious fat at the minute even tho im still having the calories etc... think im going post a pic tommorrow of my fat appearance!


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

hows ur training going any way?


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

so rest day today as i did shoulders with legs yesterday!! and having a bit of an off day feeling too fat and feeling like im not getting newhere!! im just so impatient its unreal so as of from tommorrow i have changed my schedule and im introducing cardio and abs on a monday and wed and continue to do 15 mins of cardio after each session, and im also getting strict on eating no more bad eating days if i need a cheat it can wait till xmas now when i have a week off eating healty then come feb im cutting serious!!!

obviously i am changing and im getting bigger slowly think i just want a massive chest first lol!! question how many times a week should chest be trained for maximum muscle mass???


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

ok thought id post a pic of me when i joined the site atleast i will be able to see some progress aventually!!


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

i also have had that tattoo re done due to a poor druken effort buy some dick!!


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

What type of cardio do you do?


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

i do 10-15 mins after each session usually on the bike as from today i do tae bo mon and wed and ill be doing 15 mins high intenesity after each session that should help me out right??


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

I dont know cos it might be different for men and women. I was told to do fat burning cardio for long periods - so I do 40 mins cardio at fat burning heart rate on the treadmill.


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

ive had a bad day but i swear thats it!! no more crap food or nothing i feel so guilty!! .rite skipping here i come with abs right now its about time i got in shape have a good nite evryone!!


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

feel much better today and ready for hes and tri's tonight its my favourite nite and i love getting pumped up from it!!


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

so i did chest and tri's last nite and lowered weights slightly for dbell press i wass using 22.5kg dbell's thought i would practise form and it really did work felt my chest stretching alot more!! so think its the weigh to go heavy aint always the best!!


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

back and bi's tonite trained really hard!! hurt like hell, and i took jack3d tonite for the first time didnt do nething for me cos i took it too late and now im fcuking buzzing gutted think i need to do some push ups or something lol !!

just gonna go make some eggs and hope i fall asleep sometime tonite,

PS GOT A BIT OF A PROBLEM!! FEELS LIKE I BROKE MY COLLAR BONE BUT THINK I PULLED A MUSCLE HAS NEONE EVER HAD THIS PROBLEM??/


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

right i did legs last nite started with ham curls and leg raises x25 for 3 sets at 30kg for warm up then i did squats for the first time and did 90kg 3 sets .then 2 burn sets to failure. then i was feally fcuked so i did leg press at 150kg 2 sets then i used the abductor machine and did 3 sets of 12 and NOW I CANT WALK AND DONT EXPECT TO BE FOR THE NEXT 3 DAYS so all in all a really good workout!!!!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Sounds like ya smashed ya legs


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

YEAH so much so that when i got home i sat down for half hour, when i decided to go bed i collapsed on the stairs!! and the cried when realising i had 13 more sqauts to do


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

rite did shoulders today seated raises , shrugs , cable pull ups, overhead press went really well shoulders didnt give me any pain today so hopefully starting to get some muscle in there!! i got some pics of my fat self to post in a bit


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

still fat ad no pecs but im trying i really am!! just got to give it time


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## Ben Dilk (Jul 7, 2010)

still cant believe u shaved ur legs bruv! still laughing now ahahahahhahhahah


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

omg my legs are killin still someone please make the pain go away


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

Hello - long time no post (sorry!!) You look broader in your chest compared to 1st pic but that could be the pose lol but you are def making progress - and you must have more patience!!! I think if you get your diet under control then you will see the difference.

And dont worry - I shave my legs all the time!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben Dilk (Jul 7, 2010)

lol


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

i think its so hard to build a chest from nothing rather than being fat with moobs and bringing it down to pecs!! my bro has upped his game now and is really helpful he pushes me really hard!! training is going good and im am getting bigger chest has grown but like u said slowly but surely!! patience is deffinately something i have to work on!! hows ur training going??


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

Training is fine but like you I havent been as good as I could have been diet wise. Havent seen my PT for a couple of weeks, first cos of the weather and then second time she was really ill. I find her sessions really motivate me and so I cannot wait for Tues and Thurs this week when I train with her. She said she is going to make me ache cos we have missed some sesions lol!!!

Otherwise I have been feeling really off lately - not ill just a bit down which is really not like me cos I love this time of year.


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

how comes u feeling down do u need to see a knob shot of mine !!! 



gemc1981 said:


> Training is fine but like you I havent been as good as I could have been diet wise. Havent seen my PT for a couple of weeks, first cos of the weather and then second time she was really ill. I find her sessions really motivate me and so I cannot wait for Tues and Thurs this week when I train with her. She said she is going to make me ache cos we have missed some sesions lol!!!
> 
> Otherwise I have been feeling really off lately - not ill just a bit down which is really not like me cos I love this time of year.


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

Ha ha I haven't seen one for quite some time Jay!!! Maybe that's the problem :-(


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

come on then how long?? i tiold u i will show u if u add me on hotmail lol


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

Ha ha not that long cos I'm with someone!!


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

lol at u gemc u should be seeing it everyday then!!

doing abs tonite gonna hurt aswell!! still hurting from legs on fri nite my groin needs some attention i think feels like i ripped both sides


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

started to do abs and couldnt carry on my legs are still shot to pieces!!! ill do them wed and sun instead


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

right legs better today!! did chest and bi's tonite chest stretched really well and bi's was good too!! will post what i did tommorrow TIME TO EAT NOW!!


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

been a few days since i posted on here training is going well!!! i did chest and tris today and i got ripped up by our pt chest is killing and tris are really well worked. i realised i got to be putting a 150% rather than 95% wish i could afford a pt all the time!!


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

ok did back and bis tonite im shagged put everything into it and someone actually said i had good form on a certain exercise which was good to hear atleast im getting the hang of it!! my biggest qusetion now is do i cut in the new year or carry on bulking cleanly im not sure??


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

THOUGHT ID GIVE THIS JOURNAL ANOTHER GO SEEING AS IM ON HERE MORE OFTEN NOW!!!

i have changed my training alot and diet aswell really!!

went thro a phase of dieting i went from 193lb to 168lb in hope of finding a six pack but it wasnt to be so im still eating clean but doing a sust course now so thought id get big this year and cut next year as really and truely i need muscle mass!!

training is as follows

mon-cardio

tues-chest

wed-back

thurs-legs

fri-arms

sat-rest

sun-shoulders and calves

diet is

7am protein shake with 80grams of oats, 3 egg ommlette

10am tin of tuna, basmati rice and broccolli

11.30 handful of unsalted nuts

1pm chicken and rice and broccolli

4pm chicken and rice and broccolli

creatine and a protein shake b4 the gym

8pm protein shake with 40grams of oats in 3 eggs and a slice of wholemeal toast

b4 bed i have fish and vegetables and a spoon full of peanut butter as im addicted to the stuff

i also cycle to the gym and im getting quicker aswell which is good for my fitness!!!

im on a course of sust

500mg a week for 10-12 weeks

4 weeks of winstrol depot

and pct to follow

does everyone agree i should spend a year just building muscle mass and not worry about cutting as long as im eating clean and not getting fat?

ill also post everyday as i want to see how strong im getting and ill do stats etc....


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

did legs today and now there smashed . i only did legs today cos i missed out last week they feel so pumped and i was pressing good weights so all good!! look forward to getting some big legs


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

training went well last night did chest and boy did it looked pumped after i had a really good day i got the week off so im having hot food which is a real bonus . think the gear is starting to kick in aswell i was doing 32kg dumbells which i dont normally do (not strong enough) lets see what today brings


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

did legs last night and strength went thro the roof i did leg press and ended up full stacking and my mate was like wot the hell!! lol then i did leg extension and full stacked that i did some light weight squats to finish and someone commented to my technique saying it was really good and low so all good the sust must really be kicking in!!


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

does ne think my chest has come on over the last few months my misses says yeah loads i dont think so tho... this compared to my avartar


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

i know the pics are different angles but wot do u reckon??



jamiedilk said:


> does ne think my chest has come on over the last few months my misses says yeah loads i dont think so tho... this compared to my avartar


----------

